# Hard drive errors!

## Annom

When my 2.4 kernel boots, I notice hard drive related errors.

Here is the output of cat /var/log/messages | grep hda

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Feb  6 22:49:59 ultraleet Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3
> 
> Feb  6 22:49:59 ultraleet ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA
> ...

 

Do I have any reason to worry about this? What causes these errors?

Gnome crashed on boot yesterday, and today mozilla cause a complete system freeze when I tried to open it. Is this related to these hard drive errors?

The hard drive is a brand new diamond maxtor 80gb, and works perfectly fine with XP.

----------

## Nermal

probably an irq / dma issue or an issue with the ide chipset on the motherboard.

If you have acpi enabled, boot the machine with pci=noacpi

What chipset does your machine have ?

----------

## Annom

Thanks, i'll try turning acpi off to see if that helps.

----------

